# My Rat Room



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot the buffet table......


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Oooo I love the big cheese!


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

Show us pictures of all yours rats! ^^

I love the windows on your walls..that looks sweet....bet you payed a Heep for that house.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Now we want to see the rats using the room


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll whip my camera out tonight and stalk them. They're like tempermental super models. I need to be slick.


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

Lucky ratties! I have a playpen for mine.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow that is so nice! They have their own bed and everything!!! hahaha. Yes pics of the kids in action please. Do they keep theirroom pretty clean or are you constantly having to mop an pick up after them?


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha, that is very awesome :3 If I was a rattie, my first move would be to head to that pile of stuffed animals. lol. Or maybe the food table first ;]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Alethea said:


> Haha, that is very awesome :3 If I was a rattie, my first move would be to head to that pile of stuffed animals. lol. Or maybe the food table first ;]


no if you were a ratty, you would climb to the place which had the best stuff to knock down. LOLOL


----------



## Kolkri (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow that is impressive. I get scared just having mine out on me. Afraid they would get lost. lol But that is very very nice.
If I come back a rat I want to live at your place.


----------

